# Drilling holes.....



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Guys, I am hitting the ice tommorrow afternoon for the first time since I was a kid. I have no ice fishing gear. I fish quite a bit but not in the winter here's my question. Would people think I'me nuts if I use my cordless drill and a spade bit with an extension to drill a start hole..... Then use my cordless sawzall with a 10" blade to cut my hole? Will that even work?


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Without a dought that will work, I was on berlin about two weeks ago by roadbed, and this older fella comes out and procedes to chop a hole in ice w/ a hatchet! When i was younger my bro would use a spud bar, and then we upgraded to a spoon drill, how times have changed, now without my electronics i feel lost...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

certainly you could utilize that method, but I'd guess you wouldnt be cutting too many holes. Mobility is the key for hadwater fishing.

Hand augers can be obtained new at a number of local tackle shops., plus you could also pick one up on the classifieds, Craig's List, ebay, etc.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

or wait until the end of the season and pick one up for half price. That is how I get all my stuff end of the season clearance.


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Yea, I am gonna pick up a hand auger soon, i am just not gonna have one tommorrow. No shanty either!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Used a cheepie post hole digger before 
and it worked great.
If your sawzall motor can handle water why not just don't make a hole larger than 8" I think it is the max by regulation.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

hunt4smallies said:


> Without a dought that will work, I was on berlin about two weeks ago by roadbed, and this older fella comes out and procedes to chop a hole in ice w/ a hatchet! When i was younger my bro would use a spud bar, and then we upgraded to a spoon drill, how times have changed, now without my electronics i feel lost...



I ran into the same guy out there. The "hatchetman". I drilled him a nice 8" hole. Dont know how he did.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Clear ice is harder than you think and prolly at least 8 inches thick, maybe 10+.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I used a spudbar before i got an auger. Trick is to work around the outside not the center and pop a big cube out. Spring bobber and some maggots you'll be good to go

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Icefisherman are good people. You might try to ask a guy on the ice if you can use his auger. I'm sure the ice will be 10+ inches after this clipper blows in!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Eliminator said:


> Used a cheepie post hole digger before
> and it worked great.
> If your sawzall motor can handle water why not just don't make a hole larger than 8" I think it is the max by regulation.


Max is a 10 inch hole. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

In Ohio, max diameter is 12" everywhere except Lake Erie. On Erie holes cannot be more than 12" in width. I do suggest marking any holes, especially anything larger than 6" when you leave so no one gets hurt.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

My bad. Guess they changed that cuz I remember when it used to be 10". 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I would hate to find a 10" hole the hard way let alone a 12" . I have never had a fish that I couldn't get out of an 8" hole.
are you saying on Lake erie you can cut a 1 square foot of ice vs inland 12" diameter round hole. good to know?


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

On lake Erie, the narrowest side (whatever the shape may be) cannot be more than 12". That is my understanding from reading the law. It helps to make bigger holes when planting a plywood shanty as smaller holes will refreeze overnight. It is easier to get a spud bar in the shanty than an auger.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

From ohiodnr.com:



> ICE ANGLERS- Ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in diameter. In Lake Erie ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in width.


Eliminator, you got it.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Anziosaint said:


> Yea, I am gonna pick up a hand auger soon, i am just not gonna have one tommorrow. No shanty either!


Anziosaint,
Here's a nice starter kit...and priced to sell. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=248298

Perhaps we could meet half way...Bucyrus?
Bowhunter57


----------



## jcc (Oct 29, 2009)

Cabin fever has me wanting to get out. Really enjoed it years ago but my auger doesn't work. Its a corkscrew type and it just won't bite into the ice. Any tips from you hardwater folks on how to troubleshoot or fix the darn thing. Angle of blade,sharpness???? Have access to some great farm ponds that would produce some nice gills. Thanks


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yea, do what 99% percent of us do, go buy some new blades. You can screw around trying to sharpen but no worky. Just pop for the new blades and buy a guard for them if you do not have it, they will work for years with proper care.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

New blades will work wonders especially with thick clear ice


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Anziosaint- you're not the guy who I let borrow my auger at Atwood on Sunday were you? He had a drill and spade bit... So you're not the only one with that idea!


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Nope sipe17....not me. I was on a farm pond Saturday .....funny and scary that some others think like me !


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Brain I was at atwood sunday was you the guy with the lil kids they sure sounded like they was having fun.


----------



## blk93wing (Jan 22, 2011)

Ah, just grab your chain saw!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

There was a guy on Berlin this past weekend with a chainsaw. Unfortunately, I don't know how big a hole he was cutting....worse yet, I don't know the location of them! (My boss's grandkid...)


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

koonzie99 said:


> Brain I was at atwood sunday was you the guy with the lil kids they sure sounded like they was having fun.


No, I was in the black popup shanty right in front of them. I can't tell for sure by your picture, but you look like the guy we talked to, who was leaving right when we were setting up

Boy, that one little kid never, ever stopped talking! It was funny


----------

